# Best brand dog food?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am SUPER excited to finally be able to adopt a dog soon! Hopefully maybe around August! I've been trying to do research on the best types of foods and keeping in mind recalls and companies that sell brands over etc. I know Orijen is supposedly top notch, but it is expensive. If I could find a high quality food that's a little more affordable, that would be great (but I would still be 100% willing to get Orijen regardless). I heard Taste of the Wild is really good, but they are owned by Diamond brand who have had a few recalls, so I don't feel too comfortable with that. And I know that since EVO was sold over, their quality has gone down. I don't remember hearing if Blue Buffalo has had recalls or change of quality though.

We're not sure what type of dog we will get, but we're kinda planning on getting a pit bull. Everytime we go to a shelter it feels like at least half the dogs there are pit bulls and chihuahuas. And there are so many sweet pitties that are overlooked because of their breed. We will definitely be getting a dog from a shelter, rescue or foster care, so we don't know what breed we will eventually take home. But it's very likely that we'll end up with a little pibble. <3


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

www.dogfoodadvisor.com 

Is the best website to research foods. 

I currently feed raw and freeze dried Primal to my three pups.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I hear really good things about Lotus brand dog food since it's all organic and whatnot, but it's quite expensive as well.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I've seen lotus and I've been curious about it, but I always forget when I'm trying to do research. I'll look that up now. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere though when I try looking up top rated foods.
I had planned on using Taste of the Wild, but after finding out they're owned by Diamond, I feel a little too sketched out to use it.

Thanks for the link Huly! I'll look at that now.

Does anyone know of a website that has current and up to date recall lists/notifications?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Taste of the Wild is a superior brand at a relatively affordable price point.

You'll be hard pressed to find an affordable brand that isn't ultimately owned by a company that has never had a recall in the past. There are only a handful of companies out there, and most of the smaller brands are made in the same facilities as the larger ones.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I had planned on using Taste of the Wild because of the reasons you said, but Diamond is notorious for scary recalls, and frequent. I actually was doing more research on TotW tonight because I keep wanting to use it, and found that recent batches have sent many people's dogs to the E-vets with vomiting bile, and horrible bloody diarrhea, some dogs were diagnosed with pancreatitis, and some died. I think most stools had high amounts of colostrum bacteria (if I remember correctly). All of these posts that I read were made in the last few days or at most a month ago and each time it was from a newly opened bag. I really wanted to use TotW but this was definitely enough to scare me away for good. I'll try to find one of the links to share. But I definitely will be avoiding anything Diamond makes.

I know most companies have had a few recalls, but the fewer the better. I'm looking at Acana now. I've also heard that surprisingly Trader Joe's makes a decent dog food? Maybe I'll end up giving a mix of a safe but lower quality food along with high quality food? But I won't know how my dog will react to each food until I get her/him! Hopefully they enjoy one of the good foods.

Acana and Orijen seem top notch, but are very VERY expensive. Acana a little less pricey (the Grasslands formula looks good to me, and it's priced at $82.49 for a 28.6lb bag here). Still hoping to find a good food that isn't super expensive that I feel comfortable with the quality.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

http://petfoodtalk.com/dogfoodreviews/taste-of-the-wild/

Here's one of the sites I found with the recent reviews and many of the comments saying how new bags have been making their dogs very sick. Most of the reviews are only a week or so old, so it's a very recent batch that seems to be bad.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone heard of "Wild Calling!" dog food? Just came across that and it seems pretty good quality and at least $20 cheaper than the Acana.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My pets (2 cats, 1 dog) have been on TOTW for years and just recently they've all decided they don't like it anymore. Not sure if they changed their formula at all? I don't talk to that many reps now a days...

Blue Buffalo is VERY close to being bought out, if they havent been already. It was on the down-low but nothing is safe from the internet. If you notice, Petsmart pretty much carries them and only them... (mine anyway, I went lookin for dog treats the other day and pretty much everything was BB brand - and freakin expensive!!) 

If you can, check out an independent store near you they usually have the best selection of stuff. Not sure if theres a PetValu out there (not that I like them but) they carry some of the better stuff. 

I love Wild Calling! Nature's Logic is a nother pretty good one for the price, same with NuLo (newer brand). Merrick and Wellness are good but a little expensive. There are SOOOOOO many dog foods out there... It definitely comes down to how much you are willin to pay. I checked out Trader Joe's the other day, I was not impressed. I think people only look at the first ingredient. Lamb meal, and then barley, brown rice, oats, and chicken fat all before the next meat. Not great IMHO! 

It is also goin to depend on the dog. You'll find out pretty quickly if he's sensitive to something or has an allergy (Natural Balance's LID foods are pretty good for allergies/sensitivities). Hopefully not though!! If you need any more opinions on dog food, you can always ask me, I could talk about different foods forever lol.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks! Yeah I've heard that BB is/was sold. I know that Wild Calling! is a new brand so it hasn't had time to build up a reputation yet of being good or bad really, but it seems like a good food! Unless I find a better alternative or my future dog has issues with the food, I will probably try WC! first and see how it goes!

As for TotW, I would stay away from it if you can, at least for now.. I shared a link earlier of people commenting on a food reviews website all with recent complains that their dogs got very very sick after eating from new bags. I hope your 3 pets are safe. I also read that many of the dogs that got sick were also unwilling to eat the new bags at first after sniffing them, but eventually did eat and then became sick.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> Has anyone heard of "Wild Calling!" dog food? Just came across that and it seems pretty good quality and at least $20 cheaper than the Acana.


Yes it is a great food! I feed my allergy cat its can foods.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Also look at Fromm, Not sure if you can find Great Life but both are great kibble. I do all organic holistic for all 3 dogs, 2 cats etc.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into those two kibbles! I would be careful about feeding your kitty the canned wild calling though. During my reading, I found out that WC uses Evangers for their canning processing which is a company that has a terrible reputation and frequently has recalls mostly due to salmonella. Just thought I would mention it just in case.

Now that I've been reading more about foods, I'm so paranoid when I hear about shady companies. Why can't oxbow just make dog food too? Haha!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Taste of the Wild is a superior brand at a relatively affordable price point.
> 
> You'll be hard pressed to find an affordable brand that isn't ultimately owned by a company that has never had a recall in the past. There are only a handful of companies out there, and most of the smaller brands are made in the same facilities as the larger ones.


This is exactly what I was going to say. Taste of the wild is the cheapest it gets for a 5 star food that I've found. You want to get high prairie or wetlands as those two flavors are the only two with 5 full stars. My dog loves it. I get it for around $43 for 30 lbs.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm going to be following that taste of the wild problems thingy. Yikes! I just was fostering a dog and her new dad just ordered a bag of wetlands and is eating some of my food for now. I will tell him to wait on the new stuff and follow it too. Not seeing anything on the Wetlands just the High Prairie that some people are saying has caused problems? Either way will follow.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Just switched my crew to merrick today only bc it was what the store i stopped at had available. (Side note, i had never been to this store and turns out they carry oxbow- $9 for a 3lb bag!!!!)

Fromm is great too, they have a lot of lines. Their Gold line is affordable but not grain free. Their GF is a little pricey IMHO but i dont have a huge budget haha. 

Im going to look into Zignature, ive had a lot of people say its good for the price. Might as well start ordering online at this point! seems to be the best price option.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> Thanks, I'll look into those two kibbles! I would be careful about feeding your kitty the canned wild calling though. During my reading, I found out that WC uses Evangers for their canning processing which is a company that has a terrible reputation and frequently has recalls mostly due to salmonella. Just thought I would mention it just in case.
> 
> Now that I've been reading more about foods, I'm so paranoid when I hear about shady companies. Why can't oxbow just make dog food too? Haha!


Thanks! Lately it has been Party Animals can as his new allergy report is in LOL. He is my health issue so trying to find a cat food without fish or fish oil (among a huge list) is very hard. When we did Wild Calling for a year or two there was never a recall or an issue. Maybe things have changed though and that is why I feed my dogs raw but my health allergy issue cat refuses raw! 

Look at Zukes they were bought out by Purina. I don't care what they say but nothing with the word Purina is in my house! lol Do not even get me started on Science Diet. LOL


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Huly said:


> Do not even get me started on Science Diet. LOL


Same here haha. I work at a locally owned independent store and I have to politely say no with a big smile every time someone walks in and asks for SD/Hills! Meanwhile my brain is screaming all these facts and sources ahahah.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

A
friend of mine educated me as she own a holistic pet store. I was In Petsmart getting my pups nails done (socialization) when a "SD nutrition specialist" approached me. I tried to walk away I tried the polite No Thank You but she kept following and talking so I turned and politely told her how bad the food was, how It kills animals, how It Is tested on animals and that she should research her own product. LOL I was polite about It though


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Once a SD rep came in my store and we chatted for a while and he started asking ME questions about his cats and I got him to buy a whole case of Weruva. Like really! Lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

That Is awesome! Huly use to eat Weruva Paw Licking Chicken but it has something in it that he can't have any more (allergy). If my memory is right it is potato. So we use Party Animals now.


----------

